# Bentyl success stories?



## Guest (Jul 29, 1999)

My Dr. just started me on a low doasage of Bentyl, 3 times a day a half hour before meals. I'd really like to hear from anyone who has had success with Bentyl and also how long did it take for it to start working? Thankyou!


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 1999)

Hi, I just got Bentyl also and have taken it only a few times. I got relief within about 30-45 minutes. The one thing I'm not sure about is that in the pharmacy printout it says to take Bentyl 30 minutes before eating. I didn't pay much attention but now am wondering if it's important. Maybe an experienced Bentyl user will let us know. Jackie


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

My only problem with Bentyl was that it seemed to make me sleepy at times. I had to stop using it because I found that when I was driving, especially on long trips, I would really have trouble not dozing off. On a day to day basis when I kept moving I didn't notice this side effect for some reason. And it really helped my son when he had stress related stomach problems as a teenager!


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

Hello, Special K:I have been taking Bentyl now since Jan. 1999; so I can tell you some about it. I was started out on Bentyl(Dicyclomine is the generic form) 4 times a day - 10 mg each capsule. I found that this made me extremely sleepy and it was way too much. I went back to the doctor and told him this and he dropped my dosage to two capsules a day; one in the morning and one at night. I take my morning one after I eat and I take my night one before bed. Eating is not going to affect this but follow your doc's guidance. My doc said most of his patient's that have to use this take two a day after an initial start up on it. Every person is different but I eat a daily bowl of Post Bran Flakes (I am not advertising) and I usually have my BM's in the morning almost like clockwork except for the closeness of the time of the month where I lay off of the Bran Flakes. Gotta watch that Diarrhea mess! But for me, Bentyl seems to be holding its own.AMFE-mail me if you want.Anastasia is my real name.


----------



## Guest (Jul 30, 1999)

I have been taking Bentyl for the past 3 months. I started on 2 a day,20mg each and now take 3 to 4 per day of 20mg each.I take them 1/2 hour before meals and one at bedtime if i am taking 4. I also take one teaspoon of citrucel mixed in water every morning for fiber. I am hyper-sensitive to fiber which is why such a low dose works for me.when i first started on Bentyl, I was very thirsty and just slightly tired but after a few weeks these side effects disappeared.I am the "C" type and have found this regime very helpful. I still have some IBS problems but that is usually when I eat a trigger food that I am craving but know that I should not.Prior to taking Bentyl, i was taking questran which worked for a few months and then it caused extreme constipation so I had to stop and my Dr. recommended Bentyl.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

I took bentyl for two years plus. when I first started taking it I had a few side affects,like some of the ones stated above.I was put on 20mg four times a day also,and was eating a high fiber diet. In two weeks I felt great I thought it was gone,but by the third week I felt like a tube of toothpaste that was always full. I did not feel like I was ever evacuating the food completely. The drug is an anti-spasmatic an I think it kept by colon from any kind of spasms including health ones. Eventually, I reduced to two and that cleared up,however over the long run it began to loss its affect for me,so now I only take it when I am having a bad week. I am both C&D,but with serious muscle spasms. I think it might help more for d symtoms then for c symtoms,it might even make c symtoms worse,but I don't fully understand it.


----------



## maggiew (Jul 3, 1999)

I have been taking Bentyl for about a month now. FOr some reason my doc prescribes it every 6 hours prn for abdominal pain. Well it took me about 2 dosages to figure out it works best before meals. I also see that it is not recommended to be taken more often then every 6 hours, so I only eat 2 meals a day, and take it JUST before a meal. I have not had any drowsiness since the first couple of pills, but it works great for me. I still have D occasionally, but no real pain, and the gas seems to move along painlessly also. I LOVE it!


----------

